# Who decides what's covered under warranty? Is there a list or appeals process?



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm looking for advice on how to dispute a repair rejected for warranty coverage. TL;DR - dealer said the Auxiliary Fluid Accumulator isn't covered under the powertrain warranty, even though it's part of the transmission and not listed in the exclusions for the AT.

This is related to my other post in the Gen2 Powertrain subforum here.

It seems to me there should be a comprehensive list available to consumers of what's covered and what's not. Our other family car, a Honda Odyssey, has a pretty extensive list of what's covered and what's not. I can't find anything like that for my Chevy Cruze. All I can find for the transmission is what's in the owners manual:



> Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are transmission cooling lines, hoses, radiator, sensors, wiring, and electrical connectors. Also excluded are the clutch and pressure plate as well as any Transmission Control Module and/or module programming.


My experiences with contracts says anything not specifically excluded is assumed to be included, and that ambiguous language goes in favor of the consumer. I know that the accumulator holds ATF during auto start/stop operations. From my layperson's perspective, it is not a cooling line, a hose, a radiator, a sensor, wiring or electrical connector. It's also not a clutch, pressure plate, or TCM. 

According to 3rd party service manuals, it's part of the transmission connected through a pipe (it's #5 in the image below):









In the end, this seems like a gray area of coverage. Can anyone give more detail or advice?

TIA


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Pay to have it replaced and then just go to small claims court. GM will offer to settle to avoid the hassle of sending a lawyer to defend.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Usually the warranty booklet that came with the car list what's covered under each warranty.


----------

